#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Будда ТВ

## О-сэл Лхундруб

На базе студии \"Будда-видео\" г.Москва открыт новый проект - Буддийский информационный интернет - телеканал \"Будда ТВ\" www.buddhatv.ru Круглосуточно на сайте телеканала транслируются репортажи, интервью, лекции, фильмы о буддизме, культуре и истории буддийских стран. Телеканал приглашает к сотрудничеству буддистов и буддийские организации для обмена информацией и видео-материалами, создания новых программ. На сайте возможно размещение информации о предстоящих событиях в жизни Российской Сангхи. http://buddhatv.ru/

Источник: www.buddism.ru

Теперь точно можно отключаться от кабельного )))

----------

Aion (26.04.2011), Kirill M (25.04.2011), Pema Sonam (26.04.2011), Дордже (25.04.2011), Евгения Горенко (25.04.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Отличные новости! Желаю успехов!

----------


## Ануруддха

Обобщу суть (в общем то обоснованной) претензии. Канала называется "Буддийский информационный интернет", но при этом медийный материал представляет в основном одну из буддийских традиций. Поэтому пожелание либо изменить концепцию канала, либо действительно представлять в полной мере буддийскую информацию.

----------

AlekseyE (26.04.2011), Буль (26.04.2011), Евгения Горенко (26.04.2011)

----------

